# Weiteres Bild in bestehendes Projekt einfügen



## Florinator (8. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei einem meiner ersten Projekte in Photoshop CS3 ein paar simple, aber für mich nicht lösbare Probleme. Und zwar habe ich ein Foto ausgeschnittet und möchte jetzt gerne ein noch ein zweites Bild als Hintergrund einfügen, allerdings kann ich das zweite Bild einfach nicht einfügen, bzw. irgendwie als Layer in mein Projekt importieren.
Ich habs schon mit strg+c und dann strg+v probiert, aber das Bild will einfach nicht in photoshop.
Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Schonmal danke im Vorraus.

Flo


----------



## smileyml (8. März 2009)

Hallo Flo,

ähm...Bild öffnen und mit gedrückter Maustaste, bei gewählten "Pfeilwerkzeug" Taste v, vom einen Bild in dein "Projekt" ziehen. Dadurch sollte automatisch eine neue Ebene/Layer entstehen, den du dann nach belieben bearbeiten kannst.
Im Falle eines indizierten Bildes - z.B. einem Gif - einfach alles auswählen (strg+a), kopieren (strg+c) und im Projekt einfügen (strg+v). Selbstverständlich müssen auch dabei beide Bilder in PS geöffnet sein.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Florinator (8. März 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, wenn ich allerdings das Bild in PS ziehe, öffnet sich automatisch ein neue Projekt und meine alten sind nicht mehr da...
Was mach ich falsch?...


----------



## smileyml (8. März 2009)

Du kannst doch aber mehrere Dateien in PS öffnen. Im Zweifel kannst du sie unter "Fenster" mal anders anordnen lassen.

Grüße Marco


----------

